# Newbie Q - How secure are these cars?



## PAUL ZX80 (May 1, 2018)

Hi again, I'm thinking of splashing out on my first TT purchase but am wondering how secure the cars are?

My biggest concern is having to leave it parked outside my house on the road. Luckily, I live in a fairly 'normal' area and the road is residential as opposed to a main road.

I fully appreciate a determined thief will be able to drive off with the president's limousine if enough effort was applied. But for a casual thief, are these things harder to break than other vehicles? And if broken into are they rendered pretty much useless anyway without an ignition key?

Thanks


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

It is pretty secure from my point of view. The only thing I advise you not to get is the keyless entry, car thefts are mainly from cars using this feature nowadays.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Or get keyless but keep your keys in a biscuit tin (metal obviously) overnight. Not too difficult to do. Or an rf proof pouch, under a tenner from Amazon. Or in the microwave.

I find the convenience of keyless far outweighs the small hardship of having to keep the keys somwhere different overnight.

I bet the number of cars stolen this way is tiny just blown up by the press.

But your choice.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

If you want extra security you can by an odb lock that basically puts a lockable cover on the diagnostics port under the dash,it stop would be thief's using a device that scans your keys which they then plug into the odb port to start the car.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Might dependent on what version of TT you are considering. I don't have smart key, but still use a Stoplock Pro Elite on my driveway in a very safe area. Its a bit of pain to use, and make sure you don't accidentally put on parking lights (it gives an audible tone warning and message on the VC). Its better that the produce that goes aroudn the whole wheel, and not sure how well it would work with a flat bottomed steering wheel.

If you are going for a TTS, or even a TTRS, then my suggestion is upping the game, with maybe a tracker, or some other visible deterent. There are some that give multiple combinations (you can save on your phone).


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

if in doubt about security when the car is parked overnight on the street use a visual device such as a Disclock that will deter most thieves, too much trouble even to try to remove. Oh and by the way it works very well with the flat-bottomed steering wheel. Buy the small size and also the carry bag.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Just don't spec one with Advanced Key and take out good GAP cover, oh and keep it in a locked garage out of sight. Even the sales rep I was talking to last weekend about my next Audi told me he quietly tells people not to spec it. If anyone tells you otherwise, try asking my mate who had his S3 stolen a few months ago. That had Advanced Key and they stole it using some kind of relay device - he got most of it on CCTV. It had a steering wheel lock fitted and a trakker, but as I told him, they're both pointless, as they know how to disable them - his traker never activated and although hard to see in the CCTV how they did it, but they get the steering lock off in seconds... I recon a bit of chain and a padlock would do a better job than one of those.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Mark Pred said:


> Just don't spec one with Advanced Key and take out good GAP cover


What Mark said.
Physical deterrents are all well and good, but some good gap cover will ensure you aren't left out of pocket if you are unfortunately enough to suffer a total loss. Just don't buy from Audi!
WRT trackers in particular I do often wonder why people fit them, other than to satisfy insurers or on classics. Money much better spent on Replacement Gap if you ask me.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > Just don't spec one with Advanced Key and take out good GAP cover
> ...


Im with pcbbc on this one. A good insurance is the best defence sadly. If the thieve wants to steal a car, he will steal it. Electronic security is very easy to compromise so dont bother with the tracker. In my country you can buy a jammer for less than 200Eur. And every car thief who wants to steal something that is not a KIA or a Fiat will carry one of these. Most car stealers know what type of car are they about to steal, and potential security measures.

I had an actual deadlock &steering blocker installed inside the steering wheel column. Very discrete and very effective against all kinds of unwanted "test drivers". Its invisible and you just lock it with a sizeable pin under the steering wheel column when you need it.


----------



## PAUL ZX80 (May 1, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> oh and keep it in a locked garage out of sight


This is part of my problem. I don't have a garage or drive. I'd need to keep the car parked on the road near my house. It does concern me but hay ho I don't have a choice.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Funny how some car insurers charge less for normally street parked than normally on a drive. - Presume because of number of break ins for keys.

I 'normally' park wherever my insurer is cheaper, so 'normally' on the road this year honest...

Seriously, just fit antisnap locks on your doors and Autowatch Ghost on the car if you're that worried.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Mark Pred said:


> Just don't spec one with Advanced Key


You can no longer avoid it on the RS if you want B&O sound...


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

> Luckily, I live in a fairly 'normal' area and the road is residential as opposed to a main road.


Doesn't matter where you live scum will make a visit if there's a car to steal even if they have to travel across counties.

Get yourself a steering lock. I have one of these and they work fine with the flat bottom steering wheel.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-ac ... ering-lock

Rated Number 1 on auto express 2018 test.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessorie ... heel-locks

All about prevention if a thief see's it might think twice about stealing it which is good enough for me.

*Steering lock saves this rs6 from being stolen WALSALL*


----------



## adambsmith (Jun 2, 2016)

Macauley said:


> It is pretty secure from my point of view. The only thing I advise you not to get is the keyless entry, car thefts are mainly from cars using this feature nowadays.


Have you got any stats to support this please? Would be interesting to see them.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

adambsmith said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> > It is pretty secure from my point of view. The only thing I advise you not to get is the keyless entry, car thefts are mainly from cars using this feature nowadays.
> ...


https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.tele ... vices/amp/


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

As I am off on a roadtrip next month that includes Bosnia, I think I will invest in some additional security.

Can anyone confirm which of the above devices is suitable for a flat bottomed steering wheel?

Thought about Ghost but I want something visual.

Also, and this will show my age, when I used to park my race prepared TR5 (180bHP) in a dodgy area, I used to just pop the bonnet and take the lead to the retrofitted electronic ignition off the car and just refit it on my return. Could something similar be done to the TT and if so what?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I had an Escort Sport many years ago where the gear stick very easily unscrewed. Used to take that with me when leaving it in a dodgy area.
TBH I think I'd be reluctant to remove any parts of a modern day car. You don't know what damage could be done by someone trying to start it with bits missing.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Pugliese said:


> As I am off on a roadtrip next month that includes Bosnia, I think I will invest in some additional security


Speaking from experience, in Eastern Europe they primarily steal A4, A6 and A8 (if they can help it). Other models dont sell well on the black market to various EE gangsters and mafiosos. Same goes to BMW 3-5 and 7 (but not as much as A8). Id wager you are safe in terms of stealing. However better be safe than sorry. Hope you got insurance.

p.s- if this road trip of yours can be done with out going through Bosnia I would wholeheartedly recommend it. The roads there are beyond terrible (even for Eastern Europe standards). Any other country around is a x10 better alternative.

Sinerely,
Easter European Member


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

captainhero17 said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > As I am off on a roadtrip next month that includes Bosnia, I think I will invest in some additional security
> ...


Many thanks for the inside knowledge.

My wife wants to visit Medjugorje, so it will literally be a 20 min drive from Croatia, car then gets locked in a secure garage with CCTV under the hotel for two days, then 20 min drive back.

However arranging fully comp insurance is proving a challenge as only third party appears available at the border. So any ideas gratefully received, otherwise I will have to park up in Croatia and get a cab.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Pugliese said:



> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Pugliese said:
> ...


I doubt that any package insurance that they offer in your country will cover Adriatic region. Those are higher risk zones.
The local border insurances I never tried or know how good they are. Just exercise caution and everything that you just mentioned.
What I was trying to emphasise was that, TT model for better or worse is not exactly desirable car to steal in these regions. Because the potential buyers dont find that model suiting their "live style & image needs". In theory you should be more fine than someone with A6 or A7 audi.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

I can't really comment on the security of your TT, however we drove (in a Clio hire car) from Croatia (Cavtat) into Bosnia (Mostar) via Medjugorje a couple of years ago. It was around a 220 mile round trip. We found the roads fine (probably better than the condition of the UK roads) and encountered no issues at all. Would've been happy taking my TT.

If you can fit it in, it's definitely worth the extra 30 min (20 miles) drive up to Mostar from Medjugorje. A fascinating place and great for an afternoon's sightseeing. Depending on your age, seeing the bridge itself and knowing some of the history made it a worthwhie trip.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> A good insurance is the best defence sadly.


I see threads like this and I'm thinking... Don't you have insurance? Don't mean to be condescending, but you can spend all day worrying about something bad happening to it. If someone steals my TT, I'm just going to get a brand new one for my $500 deductible, along with rental cars the whole time until I do... Sounds like the only "anti-theft" I need...


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

macaddict111 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > A good insurance is the best defence sadly.
> ...


It's not that simple in the UK unfortunately, we'll pay our insurance excess but then spend the next five years paying a (heavily) loaded premium for the privilege of claiming. There's no "up" here. If someone hits you, totally non fault you still pay for it the year after etc etc and so on.


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

Get any options you want get kayless if you like I surggest you get the auto watch ghost fitted. Basically it's a pin you put in your car using steering wheel buttons. Without the pin the car won't start. Can be found here

https://www.sasmobile.co.uk/search/Autowatch-ghost


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

phazer said:


> macaddict111 said:
> 
> 
> > captainhero17 said:
> ...


I think that's true anywhere, they can certainly raise my premium for having lots of claims. At least here it can't be raised if you're in an accident where you're not at fault.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

macaddict111 said:


> I think that's true anywhere, they can certainly raise my premium for having lots of claims. At least here it can't be raised if you're in an accident where you're not at fault.


That's the point, we get hammered here for anything and everything, not lots of claims, *one* claim. Your first post says you don't mean to condescend regarding having insurance but here we are legally required to have it but pay every which way so of course we have it but we don't see it as protection per se. Our insurers are free to raise our premiums for whatever purpose they see fit, any claim regardless of fault will see you paying higher premiums for 5 years. you can shop around to reduce the loading but it will still be higher. That's before we get to their reluctance to pay out a fair price...

It certainly is different here to where you are.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

phazer said:


> macaddict111 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's true anywhere, they can certainly raise my premium for having lots of claims. At least here it can't be raised if you're in an accident where you're not at fault.
> ...


I mean, again not really, there's just specific protection for if you are identified to not be at fault during a collision. If I make even one at-fault claim, or a general one like flooding or my house falls on it, my rates go up too... Still doesn't mean I'm going to be keeping my fobs in the microwave every night... lol


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

macaddict111 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > A good insurance is the best defence sadly.
> ...


Im pretty sure our European insurance is not so cut an dry like in USA. Standard insurance (the law required one) is so when you cause a crash to be able to cover the damages of the person that you wrongly harmed or hit their car. In standard road insurance there is no "anti theft" insurance.

If you opt in to getting theft insurance then once the car god forbid is stolen they:
1. Launch a search country wide for your car.
2. If the car is not retrieved in X-amount of time then you can make an insurance claim.
3. And even then dont expect 1:1 compensation.
If the car was worth 33.000EUR (like mine and how my insurance house valued it). Then unless its stolen 1 day after the valuation you are not getting 33.000eur for sure! They apply similar depreciation as if you are selling the car.
Or thats how at least most European insurances do.
Otherwise a lot of cars would be "stolen" after 5 years (incidentally just in time when the new TT or A5 has launched lol)


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Yeah so we're required to have Liability insurance here (I hit something or someone else). Like 15-30% of people here don't so I carry uninsured motorist too ($0 deductible if they're uninsured and I get at least a player number. Then collision is separate and bulk of the premium (my car is damaged and it or another car were moving). And finally comprehensive (car is parked and something crazy happens). All three are required here to buy a car with financing (and you'd be crazy not to anyway). And yeah it's based on some index of what your car's worth minus some period in which it's considered new.

Any idea what your uninsured rate is like there?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

macaddict111 said:


> Yeah so we're required to have Liability insurance here (I hit something or someone else). Like 15-30% of people here don't so I carry uninsured motorist too ($0 deductible if they're uninsured and I get at least a player number. Then collision is separate and bulk of the premium (my car is damaged and it or another car were moving). And finally comprehensive (car is parked and something crazy happens). All three are required here to buy a car with financing (and you'd be crazy not to anyway). And yeah it's based on some index of what your car's worth minus some period in which it's considered new.
> 
> Any idea what your uninsured rate is like there?


I'll say it again. US car insurance is totally different to insurance in the UK.

We have three basic levels of cover:

Third Party: This dispenses your liability under the Road traffic Act to cover third part losses only.

Above plus Fire & Theft: You'll be covered if you car ends up in flames or stolen or both 

Fully Comprehensive: This covers the above plus all losses incurred on your own car/accidental damage (but not wrong fuel or hardware failure and so on).

Anyone with a car worth anything to speak of will be fully comp. but as pointed out above we only get market rate on a total loss, have to pay our excess and then will pay through higher premiums for 5 years. This is also true if a third party writes our car off.

We lose every which way. Best we have is Protected No Claims but even this is limited (set number of claims in a set period of time, differs between insurers) and it doesn't stop your premium increasing, just protects a level of discount you are eligible for.

In 2017 the estimate for uninsured drivers (we are insured, not the car, no idea if that's the case in the US?) in the UK was 1 million. We have a MIB that will pay out to cover uninsured losses but we all contribute to that in our premiums anyway.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

phazer said:


> Anyone with a car worth anything to speak of will be fully comp. but as pointed out above we only get market rate on a total loss, have to pay our excess and then will pay through higher premiums for 5 years. This is also true if a third party writes our car off.


Get yourself some Gap cover then.



> In 2017 the estimate for uninsured drivers (we are insured, not the car, no idea if that's the case in the US?)


That's not really correct. It's kind of both car and driver...

To be driven on public roads:
a) Car must be insured by someone
*and*
b)Driver must *also* be insured to drive it,
both for at least 3rd party.

Being insured to drive it means either a named person on the cars own policy, *OR* some policies (but by no means all) will also cover you (3rd party only) while driving a vehicle *belonging to someone else AND being driven with the owner's permission*.

But crucially note that that vehicle *must* also have insurance in its own right. A forum member on here not so long ago was pulled because the insurance was cancelled on his g/f car that he was driving at the time (and both parties were unaware). He though he was covered because he had his own policy on another vehicle - that's not so if the vehicle being driven is without it's own insurance. The whole case was very nearly off to court for driving without insurance...


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with a car worth anything to speak of will be fully comp. but as pointed out above we only get market rate on a total loss, have to pay our excess and then will pay through higher premiums for 5 years. This is also true if a third party writes our car off.
> ...


Nit picking much?


----------



## MagpieMatt13 (May 19, 2018)

My previous Audi A4 was stolen within minutes through OBD port.

My TT has an Autowatch Ghost immobilser, Tracker and use a steerlock pro for overnight and I feel super comfortable parking it pretty much anywhere, Ive also had my keyless open disabled and I use a faraday pouch still, out of paranoia lol


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

MagpieMatt13 said:


> My previous Audi A4 was stolen within minutes through OBD port.
> 
> My TT has an Autowatch Ghost immobilser, Tracker and use a steerlock pro for overnight and I feel super comfortable parking it pretty much anywhere, Ive also had my keyless open disabled and I use a faraday pouch still, out of paranoia lol


It's crap that it's come to this though isn't it?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

phazer said:


> Nit picking much?


Perhaps... but try telling that to the officer when he stops you. 

Fact is a lot of people don't read their 3rd party coverage terms for another vehicle in their policy, and assume they are covered when they are not. So no, it's NOT you that's insured - it's you and a specific vehicle, for a specific use, and possibly you with limited cover on another vehicle.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

What preplexes me in terms of stealing cars in UK, is the very nature of the act and where its happening. Despite being a large land mass UK is still an island. (or sets of islands).

I understand when someone steals a car in France or Germany. Because with any luck he can drive 3 countries away from you and sell it somewhere.

But where does a car thief in UK go with a stolen car in UK!? (the place with largest number of cameras and OCEAN & water surounding it!). 

Also UK has a right hand drive so its not like the car thief can sell it in Romania or Belgium...
What Im trying to ask is: what is the end game here? (ship it to Malta? Hong Kong? Cyprus? Australia? :lol: )

Im not making fun of other peoples misery. I am genuinely asking how and why would a person risk prison to steal a car on isle especially with the factors I mentioned? 
Anyone ?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

captainhero17 said:


> What preplexes me in terms of stealing cars in UK, is the very nature of the act and where its happening. Despite being a large land mass UK is still an island. (or sets of islands).
> 
> I understand when someone steals a car in France or Germany. Because with any luck he can drive 3 countries away from you and sell it somewhere.
> 
> ...


Greed - pure and simple


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Alan Sl said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > What preplexes me in terms of stealing cars in UK, is the very nature of the act and where its happening. Despite being a large land mass UK is still an island. (or sets of islands).
> ...


Sure greed. I mean that is the blood that feeds the body that is the evil. But still I have no idea how and why people do that in UK. There is almost zero profit/gain from it. Unless you plan to scrap the car for used parts and sell it in pieces.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I would go with a stoplock elite for the visual deterrent and autowatch ghost.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

captainhero17 said:


> What preplexes me in terms of stealing cars in UK, is the very nature of the act and where its happening. Despite being a large land mass UK is still an island. (or sets of islands).
> 
> I understand when someone steals a car in France or Germany. Because with any luck he can drive 3 countries away from you and sell it somewhere.
> 
> ...


It is said that stolen prestigious cars, stolen to order, are in a shipping container within an hour and off to the Middle East soon after. 
Other reasons for car theft are -
Stolen for breaking down for parts. 
Use in robbery / criminal acts. 
Joy riders.


----------



## MagpieMatt13 (May 19, 2018)

if they want your car that bad they'll just rob your house for the keys, best bet is to garage it if you can


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > Nit picking much?
> ...


You know very well that I understand that and that it wasn't my main point :wink: I was meaning we are insured as in we insure a car as opposed to say Australia where the car is insured and anyone who gets in to drive is covered.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > What preplexes me in terms of stealing cars in UK, is the very nature of the act and where its happening. Despite being a large land mass UK is still an island. (or sets of islands).
> ...


^ This.

I'm not sure the thieves are risking prison anymore either :roll:


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

phazer said:


> I'm not sure the thieves are risking prison anymore either :roll:


Pls dont tell me that even in UK the car thief can just say: I just took it for a ride!! :evil: [smiley=bomb.gif] 
I couldn't believe when I first heard of it 7 years ago back home.
They had this "law loophole" here since the dawn of time. Its a difference between a fine for misdemeanour and jail time. I am embarrassed how bad the laws are in EU (lets not even talk about non EU countries in Europe) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure the thieves are risking prison anymore either :roll:
> ...


It's not that they get away with it with a lame excuse, it's just incredibly unlikely that they'll get caught. If they do our sentencing is less than ideal and a lot seem to walk with a slap on the wrist.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

As said above, one of the ways to stop YOUR car from being stolen is to make the thief pick someone else's car:


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Tell the thieves to steal this unsold & unused cars instead.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

When will people be smart enough to change their car's door lock? If you can get a spare key at the dealership it means your car is not secured. :lol:

People living in UK should be more worried about the 40% Inheritance Tax.


----------



## h11tsr (Nov 26, 2017)

So going back to the relay theft .....

Is this only possible with the keyless entry cars. I have to unlock my car with a button press and can then keyless start . Is my car still at risk from the relay style theft? If they manage to open the doors (using one of the more traditional methods) and get in then I guess they can start the car using the relay device?

Assuming that my wife's Q5 is safe as she has to put the key into the dash to start it.


----------

